# Vacuum Sink Hose Attachment



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Popped the nozzle off the sink hose, stuck the faucet coupling to the end of the vacuum cleaner hose and sucked all the lint out of my clothes dryer trap. My sliding glass window and door frames are clean at last. Can't believe it took me so long to put these two things together - it's a wonder tool.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I expect to see you on late night TV show commercials now. We knew you when.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I know! Maybe one of those "green lifestyle" shows 'cause I think I see these things hanging around utility sinks everywhere.


----------

